# Large/Giant breeds that are high energy



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I mean HIGH energy. Nothing smaller then 70-80 pounds preferably.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

A larger male Chesapeake bay retriever or gordon setter? Maybe a bouvier or a briard?


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

Can you elaborate on the purpose or job you are looking for from this high energy dog? Each breed has their pro's and con's, one might be suited better than another so if you mention what you hope to accomplish with this dog then maybe you can get some better answers


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Well its like big dogs. I feel safer with big dogs. I do a variety of things with my dogs (from rally to weight pull to just hiking and having fun) I need a dog with drive. Be it herding, treeing, retrieving, doesn't make a difference to me. I adore energetic drive-y dogs. All the breed has to do is fit that standard, and I'll do what it takes to give it an outlet. For instance, I took up small game hunting for Maddie (who is a Carolina dog/pointer mix) and for Moose we play fetch for hours, take him swimming, we've gone duck hunting a couple times. I love that my dogs force me to step out of my comfort zone and get outside and try new things. I've highly considered a shepherd of some sort. I'd love an APBT, but they are just too small for what I'd like right now.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Working bred GSD, not some flimsy, squatty show bred GSD. They're HIGH energy and have TONS of drive LOL


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Or a Hound - English Foxhounds get big, especially the males. And they have amazing noses - you could probably get into tracking, and scent work. My mom breeds them if you're ever interested, I can give you her contact details =)


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

I really think a big, male Chessie would fit what you are looking for. They have pretty serious drive.


----------



## hypers987 (Jun 17, 2012)

German Shepherd or Labrador. Loyal, protective, and will go as far as you go. I got a Husky for the exact same reasons but they don't fit the weight you are looking for. They max out at 60lbs.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Are malamutes high energy?


----------



## hypers987 (Jun 17, 2012)

Caty M said:


> Are malamutes high energy?


Yes and no lol They are a lot different they Huskies; they are more than happy to be couch potatoes. But they were bred to pull heavy loads for short distances; very strong and have adequate endurance. I'm not too familiar with the breed but I'm sure that they would be more than happy to hike for hours. =)


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

You down to train something hardcore, high strung and be "working" for every single hour in the day? Mal. 

They will for sure take you out of your comfort zone.

As for the APBT, they make up in drive, will, and inner strength (as well as outer) for any "weight" or "size" issues you have. Just be ready for DA/Prey drive out the ass if you get a real working bred dog. They are, imo the dogs dog. Everything you could want or need in a dog, ever. 

jmo


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I totally agree with you about the apbt. Every ones I've ever met is spitting image of what I want. Except the size. I know they are a lot of dog in a little package but I need a big dog right now  what about a malinios (sp )


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I totally agree with you about the apbt. Every ones I've ever met is spitting image of what I want. Except the size. I know they are a lot of dog in a little package but I need a big dog right now  what about a malinios (sp )


Same deal with them - but you could get a Shiloh Shepard. They come in at over 100lbs be it male or female. They live longer than your average GSD as well.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> I totally agree with you about the apbt. Every ones I've ever met is spitting image of what I want. Except the size. I know they are a lot of dog in a little package but I need a big dog right now  what about a malinios (sp )


You also are wanting something to make you feel safe, like a protection thing I assume, and an APBT is not that lol
They would usually rather lick the person than attack them. 

Mals are intense dogs. I wont allow myself one just yet because they are so high strung and require 100% 24/7 attention and training, dont do it and they own you. 

This video comes to mind when I think Mal lol
Scott Dancing with WOLVES - YouTube

and they are puppies! 

They NEED a job, they are not house dogs and cannot just go "untrained". 

What all have you owned and what all have you done with those dogs? To help give me and others an idea of your skill level.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

KittyKat said:


> Same deal with them - but you could get a Shiloh Shepard. They come in at over 100lbs be it male or female. They live longer than your average GSD as well.


My friend is OBSESSED with Shiloh Shepard's! She wants one because the are usually less high strung and more laid back and "lazy" if you will when compared to a GSD or Mal.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

I've only owned labs and mutts thus far, and aside from hunting we've done rally obedience (just at home courses) some agility stuff at home as well. Im not sure I will be ready for a Mal by the time I'm ready for a pup, I'm leaning towards working line German shepherd. what about Beaucerons?


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Maybe you should just go with a working lab? The ones used for hunting and such, much higher energy and healthy, still large dogs. Smarter and more suited for agility and keeping you busy but no so wild you need to enroll in a 12 step lol


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

If you're looking to go away from the gun dog you could go with a coonhound. Buck is a bluetick and should be around 80 lbs. He has tons of energy, has a HIGH drive, and is the smartest dog I have ever had. Stubborn, but sharp. He learned how to use the light switches in my house in 3 days. 

If you wanted to do some hunting with a bluetick you could. We are working on doing conformation, competitive obedience, and, if I can find somewhere to do so, do some tracking and eventually Search and Rescue. 

There are a ton of things you can do with a good coonhound.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Of course for me a working line doberman is the first breed that comes to mind. I would say malinois but I think they might be a little on the small side for you. Maybe a well bred GSD from working lines. Or a giant schnauzer?


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll give you two very different alternatives: Flatcoated Retriever and Anatolian Shepherd. The flatcoat is extreme energy and highly trainable. The anatolian is extremely assertive and is the king wherever he or she goes. Tough and not for inexperienced owners.


----------



## jenv101 (Oct 13, 2010)

Working Giant Schnauzers are awesome dogs - we have some in our club. The only thing I don't like about them is the hairy faces that get kind of disgusting lol. Working line GSD would be a good choice if you're interested in doing protection sports, same with Mals.

Most Malinois will not get to be that large, there are some that do (I own one that is 90lbs) but those are quite rare. They are definitely a lot of work but certain lines are less intense than others.


----------



## EckoMac (Jun 1, 2012)

Working lines:
Cane Corso
Dogo
Presa Canario

All great breeds for personal protection, and many different sports along those lines. Large and in charge.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Are all of the bully breeds too small for you? Male bull terriers can supposedly get quite large, but they are pretty squat and heavily built. They are really high energy though. I agree on the previous suggestion of a dogo.. but have you had enough experience for one? A well bred working dog is quite a bit different from your average mutt or pet labrador.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Malamute, Rottweiler, or GSD.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Also Newfie.


----------



## poppabill (Oct 11, 2010)

American Bulldogs, i have 4 and i think there great dogs. I would go with a female as there easier going as far as im concerned. My 
web page Blank page has some pics of my dogs on there. My oldest girl patches about 3 ish has the best temperment i ever seen on a dog ever. Her daughter 1 year old has a great gentile mood as well. The boys are harder and can be dog aggresive twords other males, poppabill


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

Please, there are quite a few great large working breed dogs out there, I'll probably get flamed for this but run FAR FAR away from the Shiloh Shepherds! They are nothing more than a designer mutt with the ridiculous price tag that goes along with it. From what I have learned, many come from unscrupulous breeders who care nothing about the genetic aspects of breeding.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Tara, don't they breed true though? If so, then they are a breed aren't they?

I'd not consider getting one from a breeder who does not health test and raise indoors though..


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw (Sep 7, 2011)

No they don't breed true. They are still a breed in development. There are quite a few Shiloh registries now that stray from what the originators of the breed had in mind. So now there are "breeders" that form their own clubs and "breed standards" to allow for lax breeding practices to produce more puppies.
I don't even think the people who have stuck to the original club have dogs that breed true. 

Not that that would turn me away from these dogs if that's what I really wanted. I would just make darn sure I would research breeders who stick to the original idea of the "old style shepherd" that produce healthy, stable, intelligent dogs. 

I guess what I should have said....is really do your homework if this type of dog appeals to you. 
This is a subject I've looked into quite a bit because my sister has one of these dogs. She is a dog trainer, and the breeder insisted that she have a pup. She was knowledgeable enough to pick out a sound puppy. ( After researching discovered the history of the "breed" he is not from reputable lines) Two pups died from the litter from MegaE. One poor pup had one genetic issue after another and had to be PTS at six months. I think two more of the pups are displastic. My sister's dog only has skin issues, and a sensitive stomach. Behaviorally, he is not stable, I don't think any of the pups are. Breeder went on to produce another litter from the same parents :frusty:I know that is a bad experience from one bad apple, but there are more of them out there than the good ones regarding the Shilohs

Google anything written by Tina Barber, the originator of the Shilohs, and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## Oso (Oct 6, 2011)

Shiloh seem to be the Shepards, American Bully lol 
My friend really wants one though and she has been doing her research for 4 years now and probably wont get one for a few more years. 

I would say if she had more experience she could go with the Cane Corso, Dogo, Presa Canario but she doesnt, those are large breeds and they require tons of work and training, not for the novice owner at all. 

I second some kind of Shepard possibly a more working bred GSD, as well as the Schnauzer! I had a mini Schnauzer and he was to put it lightly, A BADASS! 
I wouldnt mind a Giant Schnauzer, they seem very awesome and not to screwed up like some other breeds. As for the face hair, shave it! Lol thats what we did. 
They are down to do whatever you ask and they are really attached to their people. 

I like the idea of a well bred AmBulldog too, they are pretty awesome dogs and like most Bull breeds they can and will excel at most sports


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

If you want drive and working ability than I personally and for obvious reasons, lol , suggest you look into a European Boxer. They are much larger than the Americans with females around 65lb and males 75-80lbs.

Schutzhund Boxer, Police K9, Working Boxer Dog,Deutscher Boxer - YouTube


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

twoisplenty said:


> If you want drive and working ability than I personally and for obvious reasons, lol , suggest you look into a European Boxer. They are much larger than the Americans with females around 65lb and males 75-80lbs.
> 
> Schutzhund Boxer, Police K9, Working Boxer Dog,Deutscher Boxer - YouTube


I second it for obvious reasons too. Definitely a good loyal dog that will protect you with his life. I definitely think anyone will check twice when you're walking with a big, strapping Euro. Plus they have that awesome soft side when you just want a snuggle.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

My current lab is half bench half field, and as much as I love him and he is exactly what I wanted in a lab I find myself wishing he wasn't so easy lol. I hate the look of pure field labs, so they are out. I'm not a fan of long hair either. I will look into euro boxers and a few of the others listed. I know from my past some are hesitant to reccomend some breeds but I assure you I plan on handling every dog who makes my top choice breeds list before I get a pup. I've handled and spent quite a bit of time around a few dobermans, not sure if they are what I'm looking for. The ones I was around had energy but my lab has tons more drive then any I met. I can assure you I wont just go out and buy a pup cause someone on a forum recommended the breed.

With hounds, I'm worried most about the dog being offleash, getting a scent and being gone. My dogs are offleash 90% of the time, so that's a big fear of mine.


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Just wanted to add that I have handled quite a few "pits" (or at least the 100 pound mutts we call pits up here) as quite a few of my friends or friends of friends get them and put no training into them, then call me when they have a 100 pound ball of energy, drive and muscle with the mind of a puppy and ask me to do damage control. I wouldn't call myself a novice owner, but I'm not far above that lol


----------



## Muttkip (Aug 18, 2011)

A nicely bred working Rottie is JUST what you are looking for 

I have a "pet" Rottie and he's amazing drive out the butt, HUGE!, and VERY protective....did I mention huge?! He's a whopping 115 pounds at a year old....and still growing and NOT fat!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> My current lab is half bench half field, and as much as I love him and he is exactly what I wanted in a lab I find myself wishing he wasn't so easy lol. I hate the look of pure field labs, so they are out. I'm not a fan of long hair either. I will look into euro boxers and a few of the others listed. I know from my past some are hesitant to reccomend some breeds but I assure you I plan on handling every dog who makes my top choice breeds list before I get a pup. I've handled and spent quite a bit of time around a few dobermans, not sure if they are what I'm looking for. The ones I was around had energy but my lab has tons more drive then any I met. I can assure you I wont just go out and buy a pup cause someone on a forum recommended the breed.
> 
> *With hounds, I'm worried most about the dog being offleash, getting a scent and being gone. My dogs are offleash 90% of the time, so that's a big fear of mine.*


Valid fear - they truly are noses with legs.

Sorry, don't have any other suggestions for you - maybe just spend time with as many different breeds as you can, and see if you fall in love with one?


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

creek817 said:


> Valid fear - they truly are noses with legs.
> 
> Sorry, don't have any other suggestions for you - maybe just spend time with as many different breeds as you can, and see if you fall in love with one?


I plan too, I have a good 4 years at least before I will be ready for another dog so have plenty of time to figure things out


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> With hounds, I'm worried most about the dog being offleash, getting a scent and being gone. My dogs are offleash 90% of the time, so that's a big fear of mine.


It can definitely be done but it takes TONS of work and LOTS of patience. If you aren't willing to spend TONS of time working on it then yea, I'd skip the hound  But they ARE right up there when it comes to drive!


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> It can definitely be done but it takes TONS of work and LOTS of patience. If you aren't willing to spend TONS of time working on it then yea, I'd skip the hound  But they ARE right up there when it comes to drive!


We are pretty sure that Maddie is Carolina Dog and some sort of pointer or hound as she gets her nose to the ground and her ears turn off. It used to be incredibly frustrating but after almost 4 years of working with her (we got her at 9 months old) I can trust her off lead. I will still do some research into a few hound breeds though, I love the personalities of sporting type dogs


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> We are pretty sure that Maddie is Carolina Dog and some sort of pointer or hound as she gets her nose to the ground and her ears turn off. It used to be incredibly frustrating but after almost 4 years of working with her (we got her at 9 months old) I can trust her off lead. I will still do some research into a few hound breeds though, I love the personalities of sporting type dogs


I love my bluetick. He is crazy smart and is my favorite dog I have ever had. They are definitely worth it. He will probably be pretty good at the bite work portion of schutzhund too. He is turning out to be an all around great dog for just about anything I want to do


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> \He is turning out to be an all around great dog for just about anything I want to do


Is this a lot of what I want. Its actually why I chose a Lab with Moose, but I'd like more dog now. I feel like he was to easy, its time to step it up a bit. Is he more goofy or more serious? (what am I saying... lol. Your sig pic is him with a peanut butter jar on his head  ) I think that's important. I want a working dog with drive and energy but one that still knows how to play and be silly. You know what they say about all work and no play after all!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Is this a lot of what I want. Its actually why I chose a Lab with Moose, but I'd like more dog now. I feel like he was to easy, its time to step it up a bit. Is he more goofy or more serious? (what am I saying... lol. Your sig pic is him with a peanut butter jar on his head  ) I think that's important. I want a working dog with drive and energy but one that still knows how to play and be silly. You know what they say about all work and no play after all!


You practically just described a good Boxer to me. Drivey and wanting to work with that off button to be a goofy, loving dog.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I have labs, I am a part owner of a 85lb male who is field bread, awesome dogs, high energy always ready to go!!


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

RedneckCowgirl said:


> Is this a lot of what I want. Its actually why I chose a Lab with Moose, but I'd like more dog now. I feel like he was to easy, its time to step it up a bit. Is he more goofy or more serious? (what am I saying... lol. Your sig pic is him with a peanut butter jar on his head  ) I think that's important. I want a working dog with drive and energy but one that still knows how to play and be silly. You know what they say about all work and no play after all!


He is only 14 months so switching the goofy off is sometimes a challenge for him still but when it's off, it's OFF. He can focus like no dog I have ever had. And they are wonderfully food motivated so you can get them to do just about anything if you promise them food. Even the tiniest of morsels. 

In his classes, he is one of the youngest, yet one of the most advanced dogs. He and I are used as an example for our trainer to show everyone else what the outcome should be. 

I love him because he is smart enough to be easily trained but he still has that stubborn streak so they can be difficult. You really ned to know how to convince them that they should do what you are asking. It can sometimes be a mental battle. I love it. I don't know. You need to go hang out with some blueticks to really know what I mean. They are wonderful.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i have a show dog and he's not flimsy or angulated. show lines work.



DaneMama said:


> Working bred GSD, not some flimsy, squatty show bred GSD. They're HIGH energy and have TONS of drive LOL


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

After a long conversation with my mom, I've decided against a GSD. My mom had a bad experience with one once as a young kid and is still very afraid of them, even though she agrees it was only because the dog was very under socialized, under exercised etc. My dogs go everywhere with me and even though she said she would be ok with me getting one I know that it would really freak her out. Since she does quiet a bit of dog sitting for me at times I wouldn't feel comfortable leaving either with the other without me being there as well. I've narrowed it down to two breeds, a bluetick or a rotty as they both seem to fit what I'm looking for. I probably won't make a final decision till closer to when I am ready for a pup


----------



## leilaquinn (Sep 7, 2011)

If i didn't live in the city and i could have a true high energy dog it would be an english pointer, i used to babysit 2 of them, brother and sister, and they were my favorite dogs ever(don't tell luigi!)


----------



## nupe (Apr 26, 2011)

of course I am bias , but my vote goes for a Europen WELL BRED DOBERMAN!!!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

nupe, bias no way!!!!!!!!! lol.................................I'd take one. I just love my bullmastiff, she is so sweet and easy to deal with. Not sure if they all are and am guessing not because when I studied up on the breed they can be dog aggressive but she is in no way that.

But I guess you can't call them high energy even though she just loves to run. She loves to out run Richter but she can't keep it up as long as he can.


----------

